# New FAQ Section at Outbackers.com



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks to Pete







(NDJollyMon)







we have a new Outbackers.com FAQ section for Outback owners or to be Outback owners. This is just another great example of the wonderful people here at Outbackers.com. *"Way To Go Pete" *my hat is off to ya , great work...









Vern


----------

